# Cargas Repartidas,



## Matilde mir hernandez

BUENOS DIAS FOREROS !
Alguien podria decirme como poner en ingles lo que esta en rojo ? ,
 
Force                                           N o kN
Pression (pipes)                        Bar
Time                                             kN-m
Voltage                                        N/mm2
Cargas repartidas, presión 
sobre el terreno                          kN/m2


----------



## lpfr

Distributed loads. Pressure on soil.

  The units for voltage and for time are wrong.


----------



## Matilde mir hernandez

Gracias por la traduccion y el tip.
Pero las medidas no me las he inventado yo,simplemente he copiado lo que ponia en el doc. original.
Me puedes por favor decir que cambiarias ?
Gracias


----------



## lpfr

Por supuesto que no creo que fueses tú quien inventase las unidades.
  El tiempo (Time), solo puede medirse en unidades de tiempo. Principalmente en segundos y eventualmente tras unidades derivadas como el minutos, horas, meses, etc.
  Las unidades dadas para el tiempo son  unidades de torque (o par de fuerzas). N.m también puede ser una unidad de trabajo (igual a un julio = joule). 
  El voltaje se mide en todos los sistemas de unidades en Voltios. Las unidades dadas son unidades de tensión mecánica o de presión.
  Tal vez si nos dices en donde aparecen esas unidades y a propósito de qué, podamos encontrar una razón lógica.


----------



## Matilde mir hernandez

2 CALCULATION        UNITS 

All the calculations will be in units SI

Longitude                                            mm
Area                                                     m2
Volume                                                m3
Density                                                kN/m3
Force                                                   N o kN
Pression (pipes)                                 Bar
Time                                                     kN-m
Voltage                                                N/mm2
Distributed loads. Pressure on soil.   kN/m2

                        UNIDADES PARA EL CALCULO

Todos los cálculos se efectuarán en unidades SI

Longitud                                              mm
Area                                                     m2
Volumen                                             m3
Densidad                                            kN/m3
Fuerza                                                 N o kN
Presión (tuberías)                              Bar
Momento                                             kN-m
Tensión                                               N/mm2
Cargas repartidas, presión 
sobre el terreno                                  kN/m2
Aqui esta el original en espanol,


----------



## lpfr

Bueno, hay una contradicción. Dice que todos los cálculos se hacen en S.I. (Sistema Internacional), cosa solo se puede aprobar. 
  Las unidades del SI son metros, kilogramos, segundos y amperios y, por supuesto sus múltiplos y submúltiplos. Además otras unidades derivadas como el vóltio, el Joule, watt (vatio), Pascal, Newton, etc.
  Copio la lista, poniendo las buenas al lado:

  Longitud mm (debería ser más bien metros (m) y no milimetros (mm))
Area m2          bien
Volumen m3    bien
Densidad kN/m3  ¡No! las densidad debe ser masa/volumen y no fuerza/volumen deberia ser kg/m3
Fuerza N o kN bien
Presión (tuberías) Bar  No. La unidad es el Pascal= N/m2 (1 bar en aproximadamente 100 000 pascal)
Momento kN-m (de acuerdo, en el sentido de momento de una fuerza=torque=par de fuerzas)
Tensión N/mm2 (así sí, es tensión mecánica y no eléctrica. Pero sería mejor que fuese en N/m2 que en N/mm2)
Cargas repartidas, presión sobre el terreno kN/m2  bien


----------



## Matilde mir hernandez

Gracias por tu tiempo.

entonces es que traduje mal momento,que lo llamé tiempo.

Como crees que debo llamarlo?
Si te digo la verdad yo no voy a modificar el original,voy a copiarlo,yo trabajo para una  camara de comercio,y los del documento original son sus clientes.
Me quedo ,eso si con tus sugerencias.


----------



## lpfr

En física hay media docena de cosas que se llaman "momento". Lo mejor, creo es que pongas "*torque*". Añadiendo "torque" todo el mundo comprenderá.
  Comprendo que no quieras modificar el original. No es el trabajo del traductor. Pero tal vez podrías señalar lo de la densidad de manera no oficial. Te lo digo, porque si yo debiese juzgar  una proposición con ese tipo de errores, la tiraría a la basura directamente.


----------



## Matilde mir hernandez

Gracias mil ipfr
seguire tus sabios consejos........


----------



## lpfr

Perdona, pero me equivoqué. Te di la traducción al español en lugar de inglés.
  Para el "momento", pon "*torque*" (sin el "par") que te dije.

  He pensado a propósito de la "densidad" que tiene malas unidades. Creo que originalmente el término en español debió ser "peso específico" que sí viene dado en fuerza/volumen. Así que lo que debes hacer es poner "*Specific Weight*"en lugar de "density". Con eso no habrá errores.


----------



## Matilde mir hernandez

Uah !
Sublime tus respuestas ! Mil millones de gracias.
Matilde


----------



## Matilde mir hernandez

iprf,
Que hago con la presion?
 ,decias que tampoco es correcto ...
Alguna sugerencia ?


----------



## lpfr

Es menos grave. Es verdad que la unidad de presión en S.I. es el Pascal, pero el "bar" se ha utilizado durante años y todo el mundo comprende lo que es (es la presión atmosférica a la superficie de la tierra, en la que vivimos). 
  Pero, como dije, no es tan grave, porque es una unidad de presión. Por supuesto, supongo que los cálculos del documento son correctos y que han convertido las presiones para calcular correctamente las fuerzas ejercidas por ellas. Puedes dejarlo así.


----------



## Matilde mir hernandez

Gracias de todas maneras.
Hace ya muchos años que no manejo estos términos de física.
Me has ayudado un montón.

Merçi beaucoup !


----------

